# Serbian/Croatian (BCS): kakve je boje...



## tzesyneas

Zdravo!
I am trying to learn Serbian/Croatian and I need some help. 

Kakv*e* je boj*e* haljina? Haljina je crven*e* boj*e*.

Are the words: Kakve, boje, crvene, a form of Genetive Cause? 

Thank you.


----------



## slavic_one

Boje is Accusative case.


----------



## VelikiMag

tzesyneas said:


> Are the words: Kakve, boje, crvene, a form of Genetive Cause? .



Yes, they are.


----------



## tzesyneas

Thank you very much for your answers.


----------



## Duya

slavic_one said:


> Boje is Accusative case.



Not in this sentence.


----------



## Orlin

slavic_one said:


> Boje is Accusative case.


 


Duya said:


> Not in this sentence.


U našem slučaju upravo su homografi (nisam siguran da li zvuče isto) genitiv jednine i nominativ/akuzativ množine, ali mislim da od ova 3 oblika samo genitiv jednine ima smisla baš u ovoj rečenici.


----------



## xpictianoc

sigurno to je genivit. I na poljkom se kaže "jakiEGO kolorU jest ta sukienka" 
boja = kolor samo sa razlikom da kod nas kolor je muški rod, a boja kako se to vidi ženski.


----------



## iobyo

Orlin said:


> (nisam siguran da li zvuče isto)



I suspect there may be a difference in pitch accent.


----------



## Duya

iobyo said:


> I suspect there may be a difference in pitch accent.



Not in pitch, but in post-accent length:

Gen. Sg: _kakve je bòjē_
Nom/Acc. Pl: _vidim bòje

_These lengths are weak, if present at all, for most speakers in Serbia, except for the western part (which is the area of canonical Vuk's accent, but the modern prestige dialect, as spoken on TV, is more the one of Belgrade).


----------



## glupson

tzesyneas said:


> Zdravo!
> I am trying to learn Serbian/Croatian and I need some help.
> 
> Kakv*e* je boj*e* haljina? Haljina je crven*e* boj*e*.
> 
> Are the words: Kakve, boje, crvene, a form of Genetive Cause?
> 
> Thank you.



I suggest:

*Koje *je bolje haljina?


----------



## Istriano

_Koje je bolje haljina? _What's the color of the dress? It's pink.
_Kakve boje je haljina?_ How is the color of the dress?  It's a dark color.


----------



## VelikiMag

Striktno gledano, _koji _i_ kakav_ nemaju isto značenje. Međutim, ni Istrianov prevod nije dobar, _kakav_ ne znači _how_. Ono bi značilo _kako_, _na koji način_, što u datoj rečenici ne bi ni imalo smisla pitati. Mislim da je pitanje _kakve je boje_ poprilično idiomatično, tako da se ne prevodi parcijalno, riječ po riječ, već se tačno zna šta se pita. A da li će neko reći _koje_ ili _kakve_, stvar je ličnog izbora.​


----------



## Duya

_Koji _vs. _kakav _in this position stand in a similar (though not identical) relationship as English _which_ vs. _what_. See e.g. here. Basically:

_Kakve je ovo boje? What color is this_? (One from a spectrum of colors)
_Koje je ovo boje? Which color is this? _ (One from a limited set of colors)

In this particular question, and without a context, either fits. In some other contexts, they are not interchangeable:

_Koji broj košulje nosiš_?_ Which size of shirt do you wear?
_ _Kakve košulje voliš? What kind of_ _shirts do you like_?


----------



## glupson

VelikiMag said:


> A da li će neko reći _koje_ ili _kakve_, stvar je ličnog izbora.​



Moj profesor materinjeg jezika  ovo ne bi pustio da prodje - nije pitanje izbora, nego ispravnosti. Kakav - govori i kvalitetu, koji postavlja precizno pitanje - koji iz odredjene grupe. Primjer - kakav je danas dan / koji je danas dan; kakav sir / koji sir.


----------



## Duya

glupson said:


> Moj profesor materinjeg jezika  ovo ne bi pustio da prodje - nije pitanje izbora, nego ispravnosti. Kakav - govori i kvalitetu, koji postavlja precizno pitanje - koji iz odredjene grupe. Primjer - kakav je danas dan / koji je danas dan; kakav sir / koji sir.



...s tim što si vješto izbjegao da se izjasniš šta je ispravno u ovom slučaju 

Evo ja ću se izjazniti: nema posebne razlike, jer se "koje je boje" može shvatiti kao izbor iz "poznatog" skupa boja {crvena, plava, crna, ...}, a "kakve je boje" kao izbor neke tačke iz beskonačnog spektra boja. S tim što ne vjerujem da će iko odgovoriti "RGB(47, 118, 223)", osim ako baš nije zagriženi entuzijasta za fotošop.


----------



## glupson

Duya said:


> ...s tim što si vješto izbjegao da se izjasniš šta je ispravno u ovom slučaju
> 
> Evo ja ću se izjazniti: nema posebne razlike, jer se "koje je boje" može shvatiti kao izbor iz "poznatog" skupa boja {crvena, plava, crna, ...}, a "kakve je boje" kao izbor neke tačke iz beskonačnog spektra boja. S tim što ne vjerujem da će iko odgovoriti "RGB(47, 118, 223)", osim ako baš nije zagriženi entuzijasta za fotošop.



Ja sam prvi i ubacio komentar da je ispravno "*koje*" - liht plave, zelene, mavi, smedje, RGB (45, 118, 223), #ff00dd, etc.
Odgovor na "kakve boje" bi bilo : tople, hladne, tamne, svijetle, neodredjene, lijepe, itd.

Jasno je da cemo svi shvatiti smisao pitanja, ali ovdje smo da cjepidlacimo, s toga je ispravno "koje boje"


----------



## Duya

glupson said:


> Jasno je da cemo svi shvatiti smisao pitanja, ali ovdje smo da cjepidlacimo, s toga je ispravno "koje boje"



Da treba da cjepidlačimo -- tu se slažem . No, kako uopšte nisam u preskriptivističkom fazonu, a i nesklon sam upotrebi matematičko-logičkog aparata za analizu govornog jezika, ne mogu ni prihvatiti kvalifikaciju da je "kakve je boje" _manje ispravno_.

I evo, umjesto dalje rasprave, predlažem da se svi zajedno vratimo u djetinjstvo 

http://likovna-kultura.ufzg.unizg.hr/potok.htm


----------



## DenisBiH

Slažem se sa Istrianom i glupsonom u vezi razlike koje/kakve što se mene lično tiče, a sa Duyom u vezi toga da se ne pre*ć*eruje sa preskriptivizmom.


----------



## VelikiMag

Kao što je Duya već rekao u jednom od svojih postova, jezik nije i niti može biti idealno logičan. _Koji _i_ kakav _nemaju identično značenje, ali nerijetko se mogu i zamijeniti jedan sa drugim. To naravno zavisi od smislenosti izraza i od toga kakav se odgovor očekuje. A ako je neki izraz dovoljno čest i ako se nedvojbeno zna šta se pita, onda takav izraz ne može biti neispravan.
Moram priznati da kada se ljeti kupam u moru i kada me neko sa obale pita _kakva je voda_, prvo što mi padne na pamet da mu odgovorim je _slana i mokra_, što bi bio potpuno ispravan i tačan odgovor (i logički i fizički posmatrano). 
Ali ovdje je sasvim izvjesno da se očekuje da odgovor bude samo _topla _ili _hladna_.
Tako da mi se čini da je kod jezika vrlo često manje bitna logika, a više je bitno iskustvo u komunikaciji sa ljudskom vrstom.


----------

